# Trivia 5/21



## luckytrim (May 21, 2019)

trivia 5/21
DID YOU KNOW...
The ancient Celts were the first people to ferment and distill  grain, making
whiskey.
They called it ‘The Water of Life’.



1. What Year Was It ??
Queen Victoria passed away and President William McKinley  was
assassinated...
2. Who is/was the Philippines' most infamous shoe collector  ?
3. This cartoon was about a penguin and his walrus friend who  were always
trying to escape the zoo where they lived...  Name it  ...
4. Two days before Neil Armstrong walked on the moon, U.S.  Senator Ted
Kennedy drove his car off a bridge at Chappaquiddick,  Massachusetts, and a
young woman drowned. What was her name?
5. Which of these was not a Roman deity?
  a. - Saga
  b. - Mars
  c. - Cupid
  d. - Vesta
6. Leslie Hornby was famous on the runway in the 60's &  early 70's, but we 
knew her as ..... ?
7. To the nearest 1,000 miles, what is the mean distance of  our moon from 
Earth?
8. In the NATO Phonetic Alphabet, what word represents  L?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
George Washington is credited with making the longest  Inaugural speech so
far, at two hours and twenty minutes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 1901
2. Imelda Marcos
3. Tennessee Tuxedo and His Tales
4. Mary Jo Kopechne
5. - a - Norse Goddess of Poetry and History
6. Twiggy
7. - 239,000 Miles
8.  Lima

CRAP !!
George Washington made the shortest inauguration speech on  record—133 words
and less than two minutes long.


----------

